# Nissan GTR R34 Millenium Jade vspec 2 Nur



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Here's another one I did with Opti-Guard

Being an older car with previous refinishing and detailing it was in need of some serious TLC.
The owner knew about my work and contacted me one day because he wanted his car looking even better and specifically asked for the Opti-Guard Coating .

Here are the photos of the process and the finished product after three days work please enjoy !
































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Products used































































Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning work, stunning car. Nice one mario :thumb:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

great car,
superb finish,

I am not a fan of the alloys, but i think i would have one of the 34's over a 35.
better lines.

I love the pick of the lights at the end.
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii136/Mars_081/Cars/Cars 8/Cars 10/IMG_5725-1.jpg


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Plain Insane ..work :thumb:

One more hit Mario , congrats 

Regards

Rui


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks mint as always, good to see you back mate.


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks really well, beautiful car.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great finish Mario on a great car.

Kev


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

incredible finish. İf you want to say, whats your combination for stop lights?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely work there Mario, sympathetically transformed back to its brilliant best to deliver some awesome glass like finish not easily achieved on Silver :thumb: 

Beautiful :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


stangalang said:



Stunning work, stunning car. Nice one mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Matt :thumb:



pogo6636 said:



great car,

superb finish,

I am not a fan of the alloys, but i think i would have one of the 34's over a 35.
better lines.

I love the pick of the lights at the end.
http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii136/Mars_081/Cars/Cars 8/Cars 10/IMG_5725-1.jpg

Click to expand...

Thanks mate,

I don't like the alloys myself I think they look rather ugly IMHO I would prefer the R 35 over this one any day !

Thanks once again :thumb:



Racer said:



Just Plain Insane ..work :thumb:

One more hit Mario , congrats 

Regards

Rui

Click to expand...

Thanks Rui, glad you like it buddy :thumb:



dhiren_motilal said:



looks mint as always, good to see you back mate.

Click to expand...

Thanks Dhiren, it's good to be back buddy !



sutti said:



Looks really well, beautiful car.

Click to expand...

Thanks mate :thumb:



spursfan said:



Great finish Mario on a great car.

Kev

Click to expand...

Thank you Kev, glad you like the finish on this car !



DMH-01 said:



Great work there mate :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Dan :thumb:



iowa said:



incredible finish. İf you want to say, whats your combination for stop lights?

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy, it's Wizards Mystic Cut followed by Mystic Polish :thumb:



Mr Face said:



Lovely work there Mario, sympathetically transformed back to its brilliant best to deliver some awesome glass like finish not easily achieved on Silver :thumb:

Beautiful :buffer: :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike , it was in a sad state prior to me polishing it ,I am glad it turned out the way it did and that the gloss has come back again after a lengthily paint correction and the addition of Opti-Guard as LSP :thumb:*

*Thank you guys for your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great Work buddy 
super finish 

mike


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful work Mario! I've been waiting for this one!!!
I love this colour, it looks great under the Opti-Guard.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Great Work buddy
> super finish
> 
> mike


*Thanks Mike ,

Glad you like it buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Beautiful work Mario! I've been waiting for this one!!!
> I love this colour, it looks great under the Opti-Guard.


*Hi Matty ,

Thanks for calling me up on my birthday much appreciated mate !
I know you have that's why I made sure it was ready for you to view 

It does look great under the Opti-Guard it makes it look very deep and glossy .

Mario
*


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job on a great car


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that's a nice colour on that Mario, greeny gold looking?? 

Hows the wizard polishes performing ??:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great finish on a great motor


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

wow what a car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Miguel Pestana said:



great job on a great car 

Click to expand...

Thank you Miguel , glad you like it !





123quackers said:



that's a nice colour on that Mario, greeny gold looking??

Hows the wizard polishes performing ??:thumb:

Click to expand...

Hi Dan , yes I don't mind this colour myself it looks better in the flesh !

The Wizards polishes are performing very well so far I haven't used anything else on all the cars that I have corrected including the Maserati which I polished the beginning of the year :buffer:

Great polishes :thumb:



Derekh929 said:



Great finish on a great motor

Click to expand...

Thanks Derek !



tonyy said:



Great work

Click to expand...

Thank you Tony !



Ashtra said:



wow what a car

Click to expand...

Thanks

Thank you guys for your kind comments !*


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Cracking work mate :thumb:, love the R34's :argie:

I was a gnats chuff away from buying one of these a few years ago


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Cracking work mate :thumb:, love the R34's :argie:
> 
> I was a gnats chuff away from buying one of these a few years ago


*Thanks Doug , glad you like it :thumb:
It is a rather special car isn't it ?

Mario*


----------



## maya (May 14, 2011)

good job


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I think the fast and the furious films made the GTR V Spec in to what is arguably an icon. 
Mario you've gone one better and turned it in to a detailed icon. Brilliant job :thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Mario,
Once again, you have outdone yourself...you make it look so easy, especially when you post a pic of the supplies used...couple bottles of polish and a few pads and WOW!!!!!!!! As I always say, you took that thing from the S!#thouse to the Penthouse. I always look forward to your write-ups. Keep them coming brother.........

Sean,,,


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


maya said:



good job

Click to expand...

Thanks buddy :thumb:



zippo said:



I think the fast and the furious films made the GTR V Spec in to what is arguably an icon. 
Mario you've gone one better and turned it in to a detailed icon. Brilliant job :thumb::thumb:

Daz

Click to expand...

I agree with you these films did make this GTR an icon.
Thanks Daz, glad you like the job ::thumb:



bimmersean said:



Mario,
Once again, you have outdone yourself...you make it look so easy, especially when you post a pic of the supplies used...couple bottles of polish and a few pads and WOW!!!!!!!! As I always say, you took that thing from the S!#thouse to the Penthouse. I always look forward to your write-ups. Keep them coming brother.........

Sean,,,

Click to expand...

Sean, it was a very challenging job it looked like a fairly strait forward job but it turned out to be more difficult than expected . The paint bordered on very hard quite unusual for a Nissan , the car was detailed previously and there were buffer swirls galore . The current owner was complaining about lack of gloss on the paint finish that was caused by these deep swirl marks which made the paint look dull, once that was polished then the true gloss and colour came out again . Thanks once again buddy :thumb:
PS: more write-ups to come 

*


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work on a great car Mario!:driver:

Good write-up and photos too!:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work on a great car Mario!:driver:
> 
> Good write-up and photos too!:thumb:


*Thanks for the comments John :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Very glassy! Great work. 

Great car too


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

One of my favourite cars :argie:

Looks stunning mate


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Great work mario! Love those nissans


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


Corsasxi_Dan said:



One of my favourite cars :argie:

Looks stunning mate

Click to expand...

Thanks Dan , glad you like it mate :thumb:



Jav_R said:



Great work mario! Love those nissans

Click to expand...

Thanks Jav, there not bad are they ?

Mario
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Aucky said:


> Very glassy! Great work.
> 
> Great car too


*Thanks mate !*


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Beautiful car and amazing work


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Fantastic work. What a machine!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Trophy#185 said:


> Beautiful car and amazing work


*Thank you, the owner was very pleased with the job !*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GreenyR said:


> Fantastic work. What a machine!!


*Thanks mate, yes I think so too !!*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work :thumb:


*Thank you Maxi-Milan :thumb:*


----------



## wiggyR32 (Jan 23, 2012)

looking sweet bud


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

wiggyR32 said:


> looking sweet bud


*Thanks buddy :thumb:*


----------

